# Anyone ever tried one of these?



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I received a free sample of the San-seal in the mail. Do I try it out?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I would use it for a temporary install.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I used one once about a year or two ago. Customer had her flooring replaced with laminate floor and the flooring guys set the toilet. Of course it started leaking out the base. She called me and I pulled and reset the toilet. With laminate flooring it still felt a little soft up front even with shims. I got a callback a month or two later it was leaking again. I remembered a lady plumber “Pinky” on the PHACME forum who recommended using one on soft floors so I tried it. I’ve been back there for other things and the toilet is still fine with no leaks. I’m still not sold enough to use them instead of wax though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Saw one once. Leaked like crazy! Remodel, they put tile down over the floor. A max wax with horn wasn’t enough so I added an extra wax with no horn. Never a back call.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Saw one once. Leaked like crazy! Remodel, they put tile down over the floor. A max wax with horn wasn’t enough so I added an extra wax with no horn. Never a back call.


The ol’ two wax hack? That works sometimes also


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Never used that brand. I have used the red Korky ones on a few heated floors and they seemed alright.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ two wax hack? That works sometimes also


A touch around the inside/outside helps fuse the two before setting and squishing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We have removed quite a few of those that leaked like a sob. Would not use.


----------

